# Albus, Azula, and their Human



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been a long time lurker and I have learned a great deal from this fantastic forum. I have two "orange" cats, both adopted from our local shelter.

My first cat is a male, and is around a year old. His name is Albus. He used to be a biter, and seemed very bored so we got him a friend from the shelter. We adopted Azula (Zu Zu) about two weeks ago. She is about 12 weeks old, and is so loving. The only way we can tell the two apart is size, and Azula has a marble pattern, and Albus has a striped pattern. I will be posting more in other threads when I get home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there! I have two tabbies too - like you, one classic (the marbled look) and the other mackerel (the stripey look). How are Albus and Zu Zu getting along? Can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Meet Albus*

I will post some pictures of Albus here. I don't have any good pictures of Azula yet because we have only had her 3 weeks, and she is FAST.

Albus is very ornery. He always plays a little too rough, and is extremely active. We play with him for at least 2 hours a day total and he can still keep going. We finally decided to get him a friend when my boyfriend noticed that he would wait for me at the door each day when I was about to get off work. His new friends name is Azula (Zu Zu) for short, and I will get some pictures of her up later


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a picture of Azula, and one of the whole gang


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

Albus and Azula get along for the most part. There was never any hissing or flattened ears. Albus did do a lot of pinning her to the floor by her throat asserting dominance, once I allowed them access to one another. he does it every so often still. Now they mostly just chase through the house and play fight all over. She's still not large enough to be left unsupervised, and I still keep her in her safe space if I'm not home. We were originally going to get a female his size but my boyfriend fell in love with Azula, which was a big deal as he's not really a cat person. He plays with the cats all the time now. 

Albus has also stopped some pretty annoying behaviors since she came into our home too. He used to follow me around every second of the day wanting to play fetch. So he would meow constantly. He also bit my legs A LOT. I had bruises everywhere, and I'm only 24 lol. They really love each other, but the size difference is still a big issue for us. I am going to search for threads on the best kitten food to help development. 

I will post some pics in a bit.


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are the pictures. The first two are Albus, third is Azula, and the last one is the whole gang playing in the bunny/kitten safe room.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Love your pictures of Albus and Azula! That is a cute bunny too - what a lovely thick coat he has! How does he get along with the kitties?


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

They are so adorable! And the bunny too!


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

My rabbits name is Moogle. He's the sweetest bunny ever and he loves anyone that will play with him. I do have to watch Albus, but most the time they run around together and Moogle does "binkies". Binky is this very cute straight up in the air hop that rabbits do when they are extremely happy or excited. He loves the company.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they're both so cute!! The pic of Albus chewing on...something...is so funny - the look in his eyes really seems to show a mischievous personality.  

I think the classic tabby pattern on Azula must be pretty rare on ginger kitties? I've seen it way more often on silver or brown tabbies like mine. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Jessie1990 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you! The kitties in your avatar are very pretty. Someone said that female red tabbies were fairly uncommon, but I see they are not THAT uncommon from reading other threads. I haven't seen any other marble cats, period, in this area. My boyfriend absolutely adores her. She's got a huge motor (purr box or w/e) on her too. We are currently battling bronchitis. The coughing is almost non-existent in Albus now, and the kitten only sneezed a few days. We had to switch vets because one vet kept saying nothing was wrong with the cats, but didn't even take a temperature. Our new vet is much better. Very glad I went with my gut and made the switch.


----------

